# Buying Inquiry



## Americarter (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi all,

I am looking at a 1985 Quantum 1.8 5 speed. It’s mostly straight, with minor body damage in some spots, and it’s only $500.

The catch is, first and reverse gear don’t engage according to the seller. Is this a shift linkage type issue, a trans rebuild, or a seemingly impossible-to-find replacement trans? I’m competent enough to do any of those, but I know nothing about these cars, so I’m looking for some guidance first.

Thanks,

Carter


----------



## Americarter (Oct 20, 2020)

It sold 😞 oh well!


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

1st and Reverse is a common issue with a worn out shifter. My first Dasher, bought in 1992, didn't have 1st or Reverse, and it was solved by putting in a VW Fox 4-speed shifter.
Too bad you missed that one.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

I second B1-16V.
Shift linkage bushing. Have that issue now with my ‘85 QSW; there’s a guy in Motorgeek who’s printing such bushing.


----------

